# emerge openoffice

## Sashman

Ich habe vor kurzem mal gehört, dass es angeblich nichts bringen würde Open Office zu kompilieren. Man sollte lieber die Binaries nehmen.

Ich hab das also gemacht und die Bineries installiert. Startzeit ~30 sec.

Dann wollt ichs wissen und hab die Binaries wieder rausgehauen und das Paket selber kompiliert. (Hat maximal 18 Stunden gebraucht, können auch 12 gewesen sein, ich saß nicht die ganze Zeit davor  :Wink: )

Jetzt startet Open Office in ~10 sec.

Was haltet ihr davon, habt ihr es kompiliert oder benutzt ihr die Binaries?

----------

## eumel

Ich habs auch kompiliert (hab schon schiss vorm nächsten Update   :Laughing:  )

Auf meinem XP 2600+ hat das so 5 - 10 Stunden gedauert, habs übernacht gemacht daher weis ichs nich so genau.

Man merkt beim starten aber deutlich einen Unterschied, bei mozilla-firefox hab ich kaum einen Unterschied zwischen den bins und dem kompilieren gemerkt.

----------

## siliconburner

mein xp2500 hat knapp 6 std. gebraucht (emerge genlop && man genlop) ich habs auch an der startzeit gemerkt, dass kompilen was bringt

----------

## musv

installiert mal spaßenshalber splat:

```

*  app-portage/splat

      Latest version available: 0.07

      Latest version installed: 0.07

      Size of downloaded files: 11 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.l8nite.net/projects/splat/

      Description: Simple Portage Log Analyzer Tool

      License:     GPL-2

```

und dann einfach eingeben:

```

splat openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r3

        Emerged at: So Mr  7 04:52:28 2004

        Build time: 5 hours, 46 minutes, and 55 seconds

 * app-office/openoffice-1.1.1

        Emerged at: So Apr  4 23:59:17 2004

        Build time: 10 hours, 15 minutes, and 46 seconds

 * app-office/openoffice-1.1.1_rc1

        Emerged at: Mo Mr 15 05:56:14 2004

        Build time: 5 hours, 35 minutes, and 20 seconds

```

Das sollte das "ungefähr" beseitigen

----------

## dani

bei mir hat OOo nach Stunden abgebrochen. 

```
[...]

zip -j -5 "../unxlngi4.pro/01/normal/f_0417" "/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0-r2/work/oo_1.1_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/bin/dtint"

  adding: dtint (deflated 69%)

zip -j -5 "../unxlngi4.pro/01/normal/f_0418" "/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0-r2/work/oo_1.1_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/bin/dtappintegrate"

  adding: dtappintegrate (deflated 80%)

optimize summary: 0 kb

Replacing ${EVAL} with

Replacing ${LONG_PRODUCTEXTENSION} with

Replacing ${PRODUCTEXTENSION} with

Replacing ${PRODUCTNAME} with OpenOffice.org

Replacing ${PRODUCTVERSION} with 1.1.0

time needed: 0:0:37

WARNING! Project(s):

gtk

not found and couldn't be built. Correct build.lsts.

>>> Install openoffice-1.1.0-r2 into /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0-r2/image/ category app-office

 * Installing OpenOffice.org into build root...

 * Scanning for a open DISPLAY to start Xvfb...

 * Starting Xvfb on $DISPLAY=1 ...

glibc version: 2.3.2

Initializing installation program...................

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 541, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

real    387m42.228s

user    263m48.996s

sys     45m15.091s

```

Dann hab ich halt die Binaries installiert.

----------

## ian!

Openoffice kompilieren ist böse.

Aber das sagte ich bereits schon in anderen Threads.  :Wink: 

Startzeit von Openoffice-Bin-1.1.1 hier (Centrino 1400'er Schachtel) 10 Sekunden.

----------

## Sashman

 *musv wrote:*   

> installiert mal spaßenshalber splat:
> 
> ```
> 
> *  app-portage/splat
> ...

 

Danke für den Tipp, bei mir sagt er folgendes:

```

splat openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice-1.1.1

        Emerged at: Fri Apr 16 13:52:54 2004

        Build time: 14 hours, 21 minutes, and 39 seconds

 * app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.0

        Emerged at: Sun Apr 11 07:22:55 2004

        Build time: 9 minutes, and 41 seconds

 * app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.1

        Emerged at: Mon Apr 12 20:00:26 2004

        Build time: 27 minutes, and 6 seconds

```

Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, dass ich einen Duron 800 habe  :Wink: 

----------

## McPringle

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Openoffice kompilieren ist böse.

 

Kein [tm] dahinter?   :Laughing: 

Also ich hab' OOo bisher immer ziemlich problemlos kompiliert bekommen - bis auf einen defekten Ebuild, der Probleme bei aktivierter Sandbox hatte. Ach ja, me2:

```
 * app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.51

 

        Emerged at: Wed Mar 31 11:34:06 2004

        Build time: 10 hours, 52 minutes, and 20 seconds

 

 * app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.52

 

        Emerged at: Wed Apr  7 14:13:50 2004

        Build time: 8 hours, 32 minutes, and 55 seconds
```

Intel P4 mit 1,7 GHz und 512 MB RAM. Der Merge von 1.1.53 geht gleich los...   :Wink: 

Übrigens finde ich die Ximian-Version viel schicker...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

Bei Betrachtung der Tatsache, dass OpenOffice echt lange dauert durchzukompilieren frage ich mich, ob es bei einem Gentoo System mit nicht mehr als 2 Usern großartig Sinn macht diese Weg zu wählen. Für solche Systeme reicht es doch auch OO lokal zu installieren oder nicht? (Nur bezogen auf die Nutzung für zu Hause)

----------

## schmutzfinger

seltsame fehler beim kopilieren von openoffice kommen auch mal gerne wenn die platte vollläuft. und openoffice wächst ziemlich an im /var/tmp.

----------

## dani

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> seltsame fehler beim kopilieren von openoffice kommen auch mal gerne wenn die platte vollläuft. und openoffice wächst ziemlich an im /var/tmp.

 

reicht das?

```

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda7             15607264   8990580   5823880  61% /

```

Irgendwie bläht sich das ungemein auf  :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Für solche Systeme reicht es doch auch OO lokal zu installieren oder nicht? (Nur bezogen auf die Nutzung für zu Hause)

 

Was genau meinst du mit lokal?

----------

## aZZe

Nun dass ich mit das tar archiv ins home Verzeichnis packe und es dort "lokal" installiere. Dies reicht für ein bis zwei user völlig aus. Hab ich natürlich so um die 10 Open Office User macht es natürlich Sinn es Systemweit zu installieren, allein schon bezogen auf die Speichernutzung. Eine lokale Installation nimmt ja schon ca. 230MB in Anspruch, geht halt nur schneller. Für den Heim Betrieb wäre es auf jeden Fall die schnellere Lösung.

----------

## amne

Ich versteh dich noch immer nicht, sorry. Welches tar-Archiv und wieso lokal entpacken? Meinst du vielleicht eine Binary-Installation? Wenn ja: Warum nicht einfach openoffice-bin?  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

O.K. vielleicht steh ich ja auch aufm Schlauch  :Smile:  Ich kann mir doch das OpenOffice tar Paket von der OO Seite runterladen dieses im home Verzeichnis entpacken und "lokal" installieren. Warum der Aufwand für einen, zwei oder drei Benutzer mittels emerge machen und dieses riesige Paket Systemweit installieren? Solch einen Performance Schub bringt das auch nicht. Ich hoffe jetzt kommt es rüber  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe installierst du dir einfach das vorkompilierte Openoffice. Genau das macht ein einfaches 

```
emerge openoffice-bin
```

 doch auch. Als Bonusfeature sogar systemweit und man muss nicht von Hand runterladen und installieren. Ich glaube das ist im Endeffekt doch noch weniger Aufwand, oder?  :Wink: 

----------

